# "Rundes rechteck" füllen



## Bauer/bap (19. Juli 2007)

HI, ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde frage aber:

wenn ich eine auswahl mit dem rechteck tool mache und bei weiche kante z.b 15 eingebe
und diese recheck dann fülle füllt mir photoshop immer mehr aus als nur mein rechteck 
wie kann ich das ändern?

oder muss ich ein "rundes rechteck" anders erzeugen?

nochma im klartext:
ich will einfach nur ein rechteck haben mit nem leichten radius in den ecken und diese form füllen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. Juli 2007)

Es gibt unten beim Formwerkzeug ein "Rundeeckenwerkzeug" =)


----------



## derpfaff (19. Juli 2007)

Oder: Du nimmst das Auswahlrechteck (M), ziehst dir das Rechteck auf dein Bild, Wählst unter "Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Abrunden" (oder so ähnlich) aus und füllst anschließend die Auswahl mit "Bearbeiten -> Fläche füllen".


----------

